# confession............



## temujin

Hey

I must confess that I spend around 1.5 - 2 hours at my work everyday reading this forum. Anybody in the same situation??


hehehe
t


----------



## araceli

Hi:
Me too!
But I'm at home and I forget the houseworks...  
This is a very interesting site.
Cheers


----------



## Celeste

temujin said:
			
		

> Hey
> 
> I must confess that I spend around 1.5 - 2 hours at my work everyday reading this forum. Anybody in the same situation??
> 
> 
> hehehe
> t


Hi temujin,
my case is worst!!! I used to spend the whoooooooole day reading the posts, searching for words at different dictionaries.., laughing and getting amused  not only by the posts  but also by the very fine people that participate in this forum , getting very fond of them (funny isn’t it!)
For this reason I have forced my self to leave the forum  (otherwise I would get fired!) and now I only take a look once in a while, to see what is going on here !
Saludos for all of you,
Warm regards,
Celeste


----------



## Tormenta

temujin said:
			
		

> Hey
> 
> I must confess that I spend around 1.5 - 2 hours at my work everyday reading this forum. Anybody in the same situation??
> 
> 
> hehehe
> t



Shame on you Temujin!  

A few times I have spent my Friday and Saturday evenings in here. Now, how pathetic is that?  It's not my fault if the English don't ask me out , is it?   

Regarding working hours; I won't even touch that one!   

Tormenta


----------



## Tomasoria

Me tooooo ¡¡¡¡  I'm kind of hooked on this "bendito" forum...mates, I just let myself involved in any single thread you send...

  I need some kind of  "come off drugs" cure or I'll get fired from work...

  Saludos adictos


----------



## Learning

jajajaja I'm now laughing reading your "confessions" because you seem to be telling my story. I am the whole day in wordtreference's forum and every five minutes I prees "refresh" on the navigator so as to look if someone has written something new or not.
This is really the best forum I have ever found since I LOVE English!
Saludos


----------



## lauranazario

Hi, my name is Laura and I'm a forum-holic.

• I do spend a lot of time in here, both at home and during office hours (whenever I happen to have --or make-- some 'down time' in-between tasks).

• I too have an innate fear of getting fired if 'Big Brother' ever finds out that I'm devoting time to 'extracurricular' activities.

• I used to post like crazy, but now I've learned to control the urge to express an opinion in every single thread. There are, after all, people who have better things to say.... well.... sometimes. 

• I have grown VERY fond of this online community and I relish the time I spend with my 'friends' from all over the world. I also want to share what I know with my fellow Foreros.

I am Laura... a confessed forum-holic.


----------



## Sharon

Temujin, thank goodness I don't have access to a computer at work, or I would have surely been fired by now! I have to confess that more than once... ...I have lied to my boss about why I was late to work, knowing full well the real reason was, "I'll just read _one more_ post..."

Araceli, you (and I) can do housework tomorrow...or maybe the day after! 

Celeste,we do have some *very* funny people here!! (Which movie was it that the man asked, "Funny, peculiar, or funny, ha-ha?")  I agree there are some fine people here, and I also find it strange to have an affection for people I have never met, but feel I "know" anyway! 

Tormenta, I have to work Friday and Saturday nights...I have the dubious pleasure of bartending for the people that get to go out and have a good time. If I didn't have to work, I would be here, too!

Tomasoria, I'm not sure there is a cure!

Learning, this is the ONLY forum I have found! This was the first, and I just stopped looking! 

Laura, oh, how hilarious!!!   Part of the joy is that we are from all over the world, but it would make a "Grand Meeting" rather difficult to accomplish...maybe if we are all here in ten years, we could have a convention or something!

As for me, my friends and family complain that my phone line is always busy. I make sure that I call my parents once a week, but if they want to get in touch with me, they send me an e-mail...now _that's_ pathetic!  I'm sure they would all be stunned and amazed to learn that I am usually getting online while the coffee is still brewing, *and* that I am capable of laughter before the end of the first cup!

Sharon.


----------



## Tormenta

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Hi, my name is Laura and I'm a forum-holic.
> 
> • I do spend a lot of time in here, both at home and during office hours (whenever I happen to have --or make-- some 'down time' in-between tasks).
> 
> • I too have an innate fear of getting fired if 'Big Brother' ever finds out that I'm devoting time to 'extracurricular' activities.
> 
> • I used to post like crazy, but now I've learned to control the urge to express an opinion in every single thread. There are, after all, people who have better things to say.... well.... sometimes.
> 
> • I have grown VERY fond of this online community and I relish the time I spend with my 'friends' from all over the world. I also want to share what I know with my fellow Foreros.
> 
> I am Laura... a confessed forum-holic.





Hi, my name is Tormenta and I do NOT have a problem, I am NOT a forum-holic.

I am here only because my family sent me to this meeting, but I repeat, I do not have a problem, I am not a forum-holic, I can leave this forum whenever I want to, I am not a forum-addict.  Thank you!


----------



## lauranazario

Hey Tormenta,

[_L. doing a bad imitation of Robert De Niro in 'Taxi Driver'_]
You talkin' to me? Are you really talkin' to ME?????

Who said I had 'a problem'? I do not have a problem. I am perfectly happy being a forum-holic!!!!! 

Saludos taxistas, 
L.


----------



## Tormenta

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Hey Tormenta,
> 
> [_L. doing a bad imitation of Robert De Niro in 'Taxi Driver'_]
> You talkin' to me? Are you really talkin' to ME?????
> 
> Who said I had 'a problem'? *I do not have a problem*. I am perfectly happy being a forum-holic!!!!!
> 
> Saludos taxistas,
> L.




So true, Laura. The other 3, 500 foreros have a problem, I do NOT have a problem     

Saludos a todos los Foreros que sí tienen un problema


----------



## Philippa

I'm just wondering whether I'm going to have foro withdrawal symptoms over the next few days (I'm off to Mallorca on Thursday   ) and what form they might take?!   
I think I'm getting more and more addicted   . At school (work!) they have 'surf control' to stop the kids going where they shouldn't on the Web, and it's probably noting down how long I spend here too   .

Philippa


----------



## mjscott

Tormenta--
I just joined this weekend--and haven't I seen you post quite a few times? You _don't_ have a problem?  I am like the other guy who said they never were part of a forum and never had to go further. I have often thought of sharing this good wealth of language learning with fellow teachers which I know would be interested. It is so very good to see what's going on language-wise all around the world!


----------



## Tormenta

mjscott said:
			
		

> Tormenta--
> I just joined this weekend--and haven't I seen you post quite a few times? You _don't_ have a problem?  I am like the other guy who said they never were part of a forum and never had to go further. I have often thought of sharing this good wealth of language learning with fellow teachers which I know would be interested. It is so very good to see what's going on language-wise all around the world!




You are right, I did post 2 or 3 times this week   .It looks like you have over 100 posts in just your first week.  If you go on like this, you will soon have 2000 posts, like our Cuchu


----------



## Tomasoria

Artrella said:
			
		

> Hey Gallego!!! Maybe someone could recommend us a Rehab Centre??!! Wait, I'm going to post it in the Cultural Issues Forum, or maybe better in the Sp/Eng or... do you think I have to PM the mods???
> 
> 
> Art



 We may find a good rehab centre in Mallorca with Philippa this w-end...does anybody join us??...

  Dios bendito ¡¡¡ what am I going to do in Xmas, so far away from my computer ???¡¡¡ Am I going to suffer from "withdrawal symptoms"??...

   isn't there any cure at all ??¡¡¡ 

   Saludos adictomanos


----------



## Philippa

Tomasoria said:
			
		

> We may find a good rehab centre in Mallorca with Philippa this w-end...does anybody join us??...
> 
> Dios bendito ¡¡¡ what am I going to do in Xmas, so far away from my computer ???¡¡¡ Am I going to suffer from "withdrawal symptoms"??...
> 
> isn't there any cure at all ??¡¡¡
> 
> Saludos adictomanos



He He! At least it's not cold turkey (¿Cómo se dice en castellano?) in my Mallorca rehab as there'll be substitutes like castellano and chocolate!!   

Philippa


----------



## Tomasoria

Philippa... I don't know the spanish for "cold turkey"...I Just found the french one (du jour au lendemain)...does anyone get me a good translation in castellano??

  Lucky you...it's seems that it's goin' to rain in Mallorca this w-end...so, good chance to keep on hooked on this forum while raining cats and dogs outside.

  We should be thinking of having a foreros meeting in 2005...at least, the europeans ones...you know, just check an airport where Easy-jet or Virgin have good connections with many europeans cities and go-go-go....

    Saludos macanudos


----------



## Philippa

Tomasoria said:
			
		

> Philippa... I don't know the spanish for "cold turkey"...I Just found the french one (du jour au lendemain)...does anyone get me a good translation in castellano??
> 
> Lucky you...it's seems that it's goin' to rain in Mallorca this w-end...so, good chance to keep on hooked on this forum while raining cats and dogs outside.
> 
> We should be thinking of having a foreros meeting in 2005...at least, the europeans ones...you know, just check an airport where Easy-jet or Virgin have good connections with many europeans cities and go-go-go....
> 
> Saludos macanudos


Nooooo! No va a llover según el tiempo de Yahoo   And I'm not going to look at any others now - I've packed!

Yeah a forero-addicts meeting sounds great    

Thanks for trying to find cold turkey.
Better go
Philippa


----------



## zebedee

Tomasoria said:
			
		

> Philippa... I don't know the spanish for "cold turkey"...I Just found the french one (du jour au lendemain)...does anyone get me a good translation in castellano??
> 
> Lucky you...it's seems that it's goin' to rain in Mallorca this w-end...so, good chance to keep on hooked on this forum while raining cats and dogs outside.
> 
> We should be thinking of having a foreros meeting in 2005...at least, the europeans ones...you know, just check an airport where Easy-jet or Virgin have good connections with many europeans cities and go-go-go....
> 
> Saludos macanudos



*Cold turkey = tener el mono*

I only have two self-confessed addictions in my life, this forum and chocolate but, hey, I know I can give them up any time I want...I just don't happen to want to, that's all. 
The _2005 Foreros' Funvention _ will definitely have to be looked into, and me'n'my chocolate'll be there! (Yes, Philippa, I'll share it with you...)


----------



## Lancel0t

temujin said:
			
		

> Hey
> I must confess that I spend around 1.5 - 2 hours at my work everyday reading this forum. Anybody in the same situation??



I do have the same situation but on my part it is not continuous, but i always make a point that if i'm not receiving any call i would check the updates to this forum. And YOU guys are very helpful. Thanks!!!


----------



## dave

Well, I've just returned from a self-imposed 48-hour forum ban - blimey, it was difficult!

Not sure how I'm going to cope next week, as I'm off to France on Sunday for a week's skiing - perhaps I can keep you all updated with the snow conditions in Val d'Isere?!


----------



## Philippa

dave said:
			
		

> Well, I've just returned from a self-imposed 48-hour forum ban - blimey, it was difficult!
> 
> Not sure how I'm going to cope next week, as I'm off to France on Sunday for a week's skiing - perhaps I can keep you all updated with the snow conditions in Val d'Isere?!



I'm sure you won't even think about us. I'm jealous!! (since I can't ski or board any more   )


----------



## Philippa

zebedee said:
			
		

> *Cold turkey = tener el mono*
> 
> I only have two self-confessed addictions in my life, this forum and chocolate but, hey, I know I can give them up any time I want...I just don't happen to want to, that's all.
> The _2005 Foreros' Funvention _ will definitely have to be looked into, and me'n'my chocolate'll be there! (Yes, Philippa, I'll share it with you...)



Thankyou, Zeb.
I'm not sure I can give them up though....   
Byeee folks.


----------



## dave

Why can't you ski or board anymore, Philippa?    I couldn't imagine anything worse. In March I'm hoping to combine my two favourite things and go skiing in Spain!


----------



## Tormenta

dave said:
			
		

> Well, I've just returned from a self-imposed 48-hour forum ban - blimey, it was difficult!
> 
> *Not sure how I'm going to cope next week,* as I'm off to France on Sunday for a week's skiing - perhaps I can keep you all updated with the snow conditions in Val d'Isere?!




Maybe if you take a few of us with you (just the very nice ones) , you won't miss the forum so much     Just an idea  

Tormenta


----------



## vachecow

I justify my behavior by saying that it is educational


----------



## Tomasoria

Hi DAve, Are you coming down to Spain to ski...?? where in Spain...?? If you're going to Sierra Nevada in Granada....my sister runs a Hotel down there.

Lucky you all who are going to spend Xmas Holydays in any special place like Mallorca, Val d'Isere, etc...I see our european Foreros don't waste their time...

   Hey...What about the North and South Americans...?? What are you planning to do this Xmas time?? maybe Punta del Este or some skiing in Aspen...??

    Saludos pelotudos


----------



## Artrella

Tomasoria said:
			
		

> Hi DAve, Are you coming down to Spain to ski...?? where in Spain...?? If you're going to Sierra Nevada in Granada....my sister runs a Hotel down there.
> 
> Lucky you all who are going to spend Xmas Holydays in any special place like Mallorca, Val d'Isere, etc...I see our european Foreros don't waste their time...
> 
> Hey...What about the North and South Americans...?? What are you planning to do this Xmas time?? maybe Punta del Este or some skiing in Aspen...??
> 
> Saludos pelotudos





Hey!! Por qué ese saludo????  

Punta for me,  not in Christmas but New Year's Eve and holidays!!!
Skiing in Las Leñas in winter!!! or Ushuahia!!!!

Saludos normales, Art


----------



## DDT

zebedee said:
			
		

> *Cold turkey = tener el mono*
> 
> I only have two self-confessed addictions in my life, this forum and chocolate but, hey, I know I can give them up any time I want...I just don't happen to want to, that's all.
> The _2005 Foreros' Funvention _ will definitely have to be looked into, and me'n'my chocolate'll be there! (Yes, Philippa, I'll share it with you...)



_2005 Foreros' Funvention_? Sounds really great!   

Gorgeously happy to be a forum-holic,

DDT


----------



## dave

Tomasoria said:
			
		

> Hi DAve, Are you coming down to Spain to ski...?? where in Spain...?? If you're going to Sierra Nevada in Granada....my sister runs a Hotel down there.
> 
> Saludos pelotudos



Hi Tomasoria - will probably be going to Baqeira Beret in March. Although I do like the idea of sunbathing in Granada in the morning and then skiing in the Sierra Nevada in the afternoon!

Que es 'pelotudo'? No lo encuentro en el diccionario WR.


----------



## Tormenta

dave said:
			
		

> Hi Tomasoria - will probably be going to Baqeira Beret in March. Although I do like the idea of sunbathing in Granada in the morning and then skiing in the Sierra Nevada in the afternoon!
> 
> Que es 'pelotudo'? No lo encuentro en el diccionario WR.




That's Argentinian for  "gilipollas" (tonto, tarado, lelo, lento, etc).

Ojo!  "pelotudo" is vulgar, so is "gillipollas" .

Tormenta


----------



## Artrella

dave said:
			
		

> Hi Tomasoria - will probably be going to Baqeira Beret in March. Although I do like the idea of sunbathing in Granada in the morning and then skiing in the Sierra Nevada in the afternoon!
> 
> Que es 'pelotudo'? No lo encuentro en el diccionario WR.






JA JA JA JA!!!!!! No lo vas a encontrar Dave!!!!!   


diccionario argentino . 


*pelotudo*. Otra palabra para boludo ,aunque más ofensiva y no utilizable en contextos cariñosos. Y cuidado con ambas. Porque puesto que una bola o pelota es lo mismo que un cojón, parecería que boludo o pelotudo son lo mismo que cojonudo, y no es así.

Art


----------



## Tormenta

Dave,

Un ejemplo:

Si me quieres decir : "don't be silly" you can say  " no seas tonta"  .  No hay problema con eso.

Ahora, si me dices : " no seas pelotuda" , bueno ...no me pondría contenta; es vulgar.



pelotudo, da.

	1. adj. vulg. Arg., Chile y Ur. Dicho de una persona: Que tiene pocas luces o que obra como tal. U. t. c. s.
	2. adj. Ur. Dicho de una persona: Que ha llegado a la adolescencia o a la juventud. U. t. c. s.
	3. adj. Ur. Dicho de una cosa: De gran tamaño.
	4. adj. vulg. Ur. Lerdo, parsimonioso, irresponsable. U. t. c. s.


Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## Tormenta

Artrella said:
			
		

> JA JA JA JA!!!!!! No lo vas a encontrar Dave!!!!!





Pero el DRAE sí lo tiene


----------



## dave

Tormenta said:
			
		

> Maybe if you take a few of us with you (just the very nice ones) , you won't miss the forum so much     Just an idea
> 
> Tormenta



Wouldn't that be fantastic! It's not too late you know Tormenta - I only booked my trip yesterday, and paid less than half the brochure price


----------



## dave

Tormenta said:
			
		

> That's Argentinian for  "gilipollas"
> Tormenta



Gracias T!


----------



## dave

Artrella said:
			
		

> Porque puesto que una bola o pelota es lo mismo que un cojón, parecería que boludo o pelotudo son lo mismo que cojonudo, y no es así.



Que explicacion cojonuda!

Creo que en este foro he aprendido mas palabrotas que palabras 'normales'. Gracias a todos por eso!


----------



## lauranazario

I feel left out.... I don't know how to ski. 

Regardless, I hope you all have fabulous skiing vacations... and take lots of pictures in case we do have the _2005 Forum Funvention_!

Fast slopes for everyone! 
Laura


----------



## Jessuki

Pensaba que era la única adicta ¬¬ jeje

Debo reconocer que ahora me gusta más venir a la oficina XD Lo malo es cuando notas que el jefe se está acercando y zas! te pesca XDD ups, ...como ahora!!!!!

[... 4 minutos después..]

Ya estoy aquí otra vez.. jeje  Como decía un forero, me digo a mi misma que no estoy haciendo nada malo porque estoy aprendiendo     

Ah, hace algún tiempo encontré también otro foro.. y a los dos los considero como hermanos    porque el otro es de literatura y éste de lingüística 
Lo malo del otro es que no te dejan hablar de política y sólo se escribe en inglés.
Y creo que lo malo de este (¬¬ sí sí, no me miréis así, creo que este foro tiene un fallo---) es que está muy vivo!!! y cuando vas a buscar un hilo que contestaste ayer.. puede aparecer en cualquier página XD  

Ah! os dejo la dirección del otro foro por si hay alguien interesado en literatura  http://www.online-literature.com/

PD: también haré publicidad de este foro en aquél jeje


Saludos, adictos!!!


----------



## Tomasoria

Sorry Dave...I thought that "pelotudo" was a kind of "cojonudo"...It's obvious that my "argentinian" must improve... 

  So what's up??? it seems that we're all going to join this winter in Val d'Isere... even for the non-skiers ones, for those from tropical countries (puertorricans...¡¡¡¡¡) or flat-flat cities like Buenos Aires...I'm sure it's going to be a terrific forero-experience.

  But rather than Switzerland or France I propose the Iberian Peninsule since Spaniard foreros are countless...

   Baqueira or Sierra Nevada...it's up to you, mates ¡¡¡

   Saludos COJONUDOS


----------



## Focalist

> temujin: I must confess that I spend around 1.5 - 2 hours at my work everyday reading this forum. Anybody in the same situation??


 

1. How come I didn't spot this excellent thread earlier? Takk så mye, *temujin*!

2. *Now* will people understand why I cannot afford to reveal my workplace? 

3. "1.5 - 2 hours." Do you do it like me, though: keep WRF loaded in the background, and then just nip back now and then to take a quick look at what's been newly posted? "I'm only looking at it for *two minutes*".... until I get involved in posting myself and then oops! I've just spent a whole half-hour there 

*Jessuki*: moltes gràcies per The Literature Network. 
BTW, if any of you like Beowulf and co., you might also like the Finnish epic, the Kalevala : 

Far away in dismal Northland,
Lived the singer, Youkahainen,
Lapland's young and reckless minstrel,
Once upon a time when feasting,
Dining with his friends and fellows,
Came upon his ears the story
That there lived a sweeter singer,
On the meadows of Wainola,
On the plains of Kalevala,
Better skilled in chanting legends,
Better skilled than Youkahainen,
Better than the one that taught him.​(Clearly, this is where Longfellow got his inspiration for Hiawatha!)

F


----------



## Philippa

dave said:
			
		

> Why can't you ski or board anymore, Philippa?    I couldn't imagine anything worse. In March I'm hoping to combine my two favourite things and go skiing in Spain!



Sounds great. I hope you had a brilliant time in Val d'Isere. We boarded there 4 winters ago. It's a great resort.
4 winters ago I also went on the school ski trip and did a jump too fast on the last day. I stopped much too suddenly, my ski failed to release and I really stretched a ligament on my knee. It still slips out sometimes and then hurts horribly. I do miss the ski/snowboarding (and sorry to be so jealous but I've got 2 work colleagues skiing this week too), but I miss the other things that I can't do now, more, like tennis and other random running around (that sounds so immature!!   )
I did get a nice helicopter trip/mountain rescue at the time (it was my first time in a helicopter)!
Oh, well.


----------



## Jessuki

Focalist said:
			
		

> *Jessuki*: moltes gràcies per The Literature Network.



De res, Focalist  ^_^ Espero que t'agradi


----------



## Ceench

hi.. i'm just a new member here and i must say that i'm spending my time mostly here though i'm at work. there's nothing much to do.

So great...


----------



## norincute

hey guess what?! same here... actually we are not allowed to browse any website... but when i saw someone using it... i was tempted to do the same.. but i have to do it without my supervisor noticing it... hehe... actually im not here to verify any word that i dont understand but i love reading interesting topics posted here...


----------



## vachecow

Its all good......untill your supervisor discovers your screen name


----------



## dave

Philippa said:
			
		

> Sounds great. I hope you had a brilliant time in Val d'Isere. We boarded there 4 winters ago. It's a great resort.
> 4 winters ago I also went on the school ski trip and did a jump too fast on the last day. I stopped much too suddenly, my ski failed to release and I really stretched a ligament on my knee. It still slips out sometimes and then hurts horribly. I do miss the ski/snowboarding (and sorry to be so jealous but I've got 2 work colleagues skiing this week too), but I miss the other things that I can't do now, more, like tennis and other random running around (that sounds so immature!!   )
> I did get a nice helicopter trip/mountain rescue at the time (it was my first time in a helicopter)!
> Oh, well.



That is such bad luck Philippa - I really feel for you. I'd be devestated if I wasn't able to ski again - it's probably the most important thing in the world to me, and definitely the most fun you can have with your clothes on. I had a fantastic time in Val D thanks - won't say too much for fear of rubbing it in, but 3ft of powder to play in on arrival and then blue skies for the whole week! And I'm off to Les Arcs in a fortnight with a group of 10 from work - can't wait. Have you ever thought of cross-country skiing, which would be a lot less stressful on the knee? Hard work but at least it would get you up in the mountains.


----------



## Philippa

dave said:
			
		

> That is such bad luck Philippa - I really feel for you. I'd be devastated if I wasn't able to ski again - it's probably the most important thing in the world to me, and definitely the most fun you can have with your clothes on. I had a fantastic time in Val D thanks - won't say too much for fear of rubbing it in, but 3ft of powder to play in on arrival and then blue skies for the whole week! And I'm off to Les Arcs in a fortnight with a group of 10 from work - can't wait. Have you ever thought of cross-country skiing, which would be a lot less stressful on the knee? Hard work but at least it would get you up in the mountains.



I'm glad you had a good time, dave   I like Les Arcs too. We boarded there the year before Val D. How many times a year do you get to ski?!! I don't think cross-country is a possibility for me because you do do downhill bits and even on the flat bits...my knee slips out playing tennis and running around and every time that happens apparently I damage it a bit more.  Walking in the mountains is what's left really. We went to Banff and Jasper in the summer, that was amazing!!
It's funny I used to be addicted to reading about ski resorts and now I'm addicted to Spanish!!  
Philippa


----------



## khent

Guys, i just logged-in but i'm already hooked....i like to communicate and interact with different people all over the world and i found it here...GIVE ME A HUG, GUYZ!  IT FEELS LIKE HOME, we're like long lost friends. ....THIS IS NOW THE OFFICIAL "FORUM-OPINION SOCIETY"


----------



## vachecow

khent said:
			
		

> i just logged-in but i'm already hooked


Welcome aboard!!


----------



## ChefMaria

Hello All - -  I just started going to this site this past Friday night and already I've spent hours and hours this weekend on it.  I still don't know how to use all the nifty tools but 'talking' with friendly people all over the world is both amazing and addictive.   I keep wanting to walk away but always see something new to read....    Unfortunately there are too many firewalls and security issues at work so I can't continue this there (which is probably a GOOD thing!).    I guess I'll try one more time to rip myself away from my PC and finally go to BED.... 'night all!


----------



## Artrella

> .  but 'talking' with friendly people all over the world is both amazing and addictive.




Now you know why I have so many posts here!!!!  And so many friends!!!


I'm definitely a *FORUM-ADDICT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Danielle

Focalist said:
			
		

> 3. "1.5 - 2 hours." Do you do it like me, though: keep WRF loaded in the background, and then just nip back now and then to take a quick look at what's been newly posted? "I'm only looking at it for *two minutes*".... until I get involved in posting myself and then oops! I've just spent a whole half-hour there


 
I am not admitting to anything............ if WRF is in the background, it's because I like the colors


----------



## vachecow

It is a rather pretty shade of blue....


----------



## danalto

Oh, my God! I got caught too!


----------



## walnut

Another symptom... When I use smileys on my posts I become a smiley myself!!! Do you?!?!? I DO smile like an idiot for  , I DO laugh with    all by myself, I do play all the roles! OK, it's fun, but... Should I contact a shrink???  W.


----------



## Danielle

walnut said:
			
		

> Another symptom... When I use smileys on my posts I become a smiley myself!!! Do you?!?!? I DO smile like an idiot for  , I DO laugh with    all by myself, I do play all the roles! OK, it's fun, but... Should I contact a shrink???  W.


 

Hi Walnut! How do you get the '???' to stand on your head    ....?

I just couldn't resist... probably because I make faces too !!! hihihi!!!


----------



## walnut

Danielle said:
			
		

> Hi Walnut!  How do you get the '???' to stand on your head    ....?


 Ha haa haaaa!!! It's a miracle!!! (I need an exorcist and not a shrink!)    W.


----------

